# doug thorley



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

im looking at an axle back exhaust from doug thorley.. they have one out for the 2011 chevy cruze 1.8. will that fit my 2012 1.4t? does anyone know?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Everything from the midpipe/catback joint aft is the exact same. Also, you already have an exhaust thread open (two in fact, which is why I closed the one that had no answers) Please, try to minimize the new threads that you create- if you have another question and it pertains to the thread you already posted, use the original thread.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have it on my car....where do you live? You can buy mine


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Does it make a big sound difference?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I want to put a zzp cat and a zzp resonator with a doug thorley axle back, will i notice any diffence in sound or power?


----------

